# Climax skew gears on Shapeways



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The 3D printing thread got me poking around on Shapeways, and I found a bunch of skew bevel gears for the Climax trucks. Some in plastic, some in metal, various scales. This is 1:22.5
http://www.shapeways.com/model/1195...erialId=23

There's a whole model train section:
http://www.shapeways.com/miniatures/model-trains?li=nav


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Shapeways is pretty good, I've been developing and testing models and they turn out very well. The next step is to have models to sell and share with the model railroading fratertinity.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Shapeways has tonnes of stuff. Very little of it useful to Large Scalers. And it is so disorganized that you have to look through 83 pages of models to find the dozen or so that are 1:32 scale. There may be more in 1:20.3, 1:29 etc.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I totally agree Dick. They need to have a specific category just for Large Scale or even better for each scale itself. 
Anything of size like a car or locomotive shell etc. in Large Scale is way over the top in price. I won't be paying several hundred dollars for the necessary components to make something up which I then have to finish the textured surface and paint myself. It is only good for smaller parts to be cost effective in our Large Scale. 
As far as doing it oneself with a home printer. You really need the more expensive high resolution printers to get a reasonable surface. 
The technology will get there eventually though. 

Andrew


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Agreed, on both accounts. 

Yes - Shapeways needs to structure the site better for the Large and other scale modellers. 

I use the site to make masters which would cost me far more to have individual one-offs at a business. The masters from there are used to make my molds for casting. It's a trade off but it makes some economic sense to have an investment master casting. I get control over my product, and still remain hands on so to say with the production - keeping costs down. Once the mold is finished its working life I make a new one with the original master and continue. 

This is a great way to augment scratchbuilders like myself with detail parts.

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Shapeways needs to structure the site better 
Their 'user forums' have a thread about how bad the search function is. It doesn't handle multiple keywords well, and the site is so big you can't find anything, as Dick says. I was equally irritated trying to find 1:20.3 stuff. [And most search engines remove the : and the . so you can't search for that anyway!!] 

Very little of it useful to Large Scalers 
Am I right in thinking that scaling up a 3D drawing is fairly easy? So if there's an O scale part, getting one 'printed' in 1/32nd isn't too tricky (as long as the owner agrees, of course.)


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

A 3d item for printing can be rescaled. Every program is different but achieves pretty much the same end. You do need to check the file for flaws and correct it there or adjust some properties for a better print. 

Once uploaded to Shapeways check the original bounds and orientated bounds - the system will adjust to fit the printers, ensure the file will print out to your final size. My initial print was for 1:24 but turned out more like 1:28, so test and adjust until you are happy with the size. My second print turned out perfect and am happy with that. 

Largescalers are overshadowed by the N and HO modellers out there, I view it as a opportunity to create high quality models everyone can enjoy.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I view it as a opportunity to create high quality models everyone can enjoy. 
I agree, and I assume Shapeways allows you to offer "it" (whatever you made) for repeat sale - with a cut going to them for the printing? 

But someone better get that 'large scale' boxcar down from $600+ !!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Use 1/20.3 as a search term.. 
the slash seems to work.. 
found a few things under 1/32, 1/29, and 1/24 as well.. 
even searching for 7/8 brought up a few interesting 7/8n2 hits.. 

Scot


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

$600 for that! Better come in a nice wooden box, have a authenticity certificate and be individually numbered.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

See:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/26243-skew-bevel-gears-ride-climax-build.html
Regards


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Most of the time all I need are the files. Those are even harder to come by. I would love to see a site that had a digital parts library. It's getting easier and easier to find a way to get the parts made just need the files. 
I'm working on an EBT Mikado in 1:32n3. (guage 1 narrow gauge) rides on O gauge track. 
Maybe they could start a library on here???


----------

